# More about French tolls



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I cannot find the thread with the info re toll prices in France, so here is a reply to an email to the tolls department.

Baiscally, I said

"C'est combien pour un camping car, Metz - Strasbourg per A4?" (How much is it from Metz to Strasbourg on the A4) and the reply is here

Bonjour,

Je fais suite à votre mail du 29 juillet dernier concernant le tarif pour le trajet Metz / Strasbourg.

Vous trouverez ci-dessous les tarifs pour les différentes catégories de véhicules ainsi qu'un dépliant de notre grille tarifaire.

Classe 1 : 12.00 €

Classe 2 : 18.60 €

Classe 3 : 27.00 €

Classe 4 : 36.20 €

Je reste à votre disposition pour tout autre renseignement.

So, looking at the Class types here, I appear to be Class 4, and as such will continue to transit Metz to Strasbourg via Chateau Salins and the D955.

The journey is approximately 100 miles.

Class types....

France - tolls and vehicle classes

Without getting into the debate about all camping cars being class 2, I am not going to test the theory!

I have emailed the tolls department again and asked for a couple of other tariffs for various classes and will add these as soon as the reply is received.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*More on tolls*

Hi

I have an email back already. I asked for clairifcation about my motorhome, three axles and weighing 5000kg.

I also asked the tolls prices for Calais to Strasbourg via Reims.

I won't be going, I shall stick to Luxembourg and Chatea Salins!

Russell

Here is the reply to my email.

Votre camping car est en classe 4. Il fait 5 tonnes et à 3 essieux.

Tarif aller pour un classe 4

Calais - Reims : 56,70

Reims - Strasbourg : 77,30

Cordialement.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Russell,

We just drove back from Strasbourg to Calais on the Autoroutes. I didn't make an exact record of the tolls but from memory we paid about 40 Euro altogether. One of the advantages of the Westy is being in Classe 1! 

But then we don't have all the decadent luxureeee of your gin palace ... :wink: 

SD


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I cannot find the thread with the info re toll prices in France, so here is a reply to an email to the tolls department.
> 
> ...


Hi Russel,

here is the link to the autoroute toll classifications and charges in English

Autoroute Toll charges - English

Then if you click on the "Routes" option on the lefthand panel it will take you to the routes page. Enter where you what to start and go to then scroll down to Options and select the type of vehicle
In your case it will be

Mode - Express
Altitude - up to you
Vehicle - Lorry/Truck
Vehicle Details - Poids-Lourd -12t (over 3500ks but less than 12000kgs)
Towing - 3 essieux (3 axles)

The rest is optional as it will work out cost to fuel etc.

Then it will give you the Autoroute cost for your vehicle. Then if you do go on the Autoroute that will be the maximum you can be charged (however as has been said many times that could be anything from Class 2 up)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Yes, class 1, Strasbourg to Calais looks to come in at 45.40 euro. However, given I am a tight sod from Yorkshire, and that the route via Luxembourg ex Metz to Calais is the same in mileage terms, it is still a non starter for me, even at 45 euro. The journey is about 400 miles.

A similar 400 mile journey on the Italian tolls, say from the Swiss Italian border to Rome would cost 47.20 euro for my tag axle, based on a class 3 on the Italian toll system.

A two axle motorhome on the Swiss border to Rome comes in at 37.40 euro.

The French may like motorhomes, given the provision of aires, but clearly the tag axles are not flavour of the month on the motorway.

Russell

Vennwood - thanks for the info re how to calculate the tolls. At 134 euro for 400 miles, that's about 30p per mile, so in theory, getting close to twice the fuel cost, based on being a class 4. Even at class 2 - if I dropped lucky - at just under 70 euro, it is way over the top. At least knowing how to calculate the tolls gives an option to avoid.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A slight highjack here (though technically relevant to thread title :wink: )

A Pal reckons his mate was done for speeding "at a Peage". When I asked him to clarify he said that because the times of entry and exit to/from Peage Stations are recorded, his time on the peage stretch was calculated, and it was ascertained that he must have travelled in excess of the speed limit to cover the stretch in that time.

I was a bit dubious I must admit as I couldn't envisage the Staff at the Peage Stations being ar**d to check details and call Gendarme over to commence a prosecution/fine. (the Pal is known for exaggerating situations sometimes)

Anyone any knowledge of this being either possible or having happened?

(I'll post the query on a suitable new thread if no response in near future :lol: )


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Telbell, I suspect that's an urban myth. I've never heard of anyone actually being stopped on that ground. The fixed speed cameras wouldn't be installed on the Autoroutes if they relied on the elapsed time method for catching speeders. 

You are more at risk of an on the spot fine from the Gendarmes if you leave the toll booth without first putting your seatbelt back on. Easily done.


SD


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> '''''''''I cannot find the thread with the info re toll prices in France, so here is a reply to an email to the tolls department.
> 
> Baiscally, I said
> 
> Russell


It is one of the useful websites stickied here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Telbell said:


> A slight highjack here (though technically relevant to thread title :wink: )
> 
> A Pal reckons his mate was done for speeding "at a Peage". When I asked him to clarify he said that because the times of entry and exit to/from Peage Stations are recorded, his time on the peage stretch was calculated, and it was ascertained that he must have travelled in excess of the speed limit to cover the stretch in that time.
> 
> ...


Actually this does happen. Not in the way you suggest but all along the Autoroute there are speed cameras, similar to the ones in UK (if you plan a journey using the Autoroute planner it shows you the exact location and limit of all the cameras) They don't calculate the average speed, simply the speed you were doing when you pass the camera. The Gendarmes then wait at the Peage exit and pull you over. If you get caught on more than one camera they accumulate the charges as happened to me in a car.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > A slight highjack here (though technically relevant to thread title :wink: )
> ...


Here's another take on speeding and autoroutes:
http://www.autocar.co.uk/blogs/anyt...w-not-to-get-done-for-speeding-in-france.aspx


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Venwood- aware of speed cameras but I was told it was done onm the "elapsed time" scenario.

Thanks SD- yes aware of the seat belt issue. We were very careful (depending on who was co-pilot) to re-belt before moving, having leant out and released belt to collect tickets.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We are well aware of the seatbelt issue as down near Montpelier we were pulled over because my wife had pulled the seatbelt shoulder strap down as it had been irritating her shoulder. We were cautioned as she was not wearing the belt correctly.........


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Having saved a bit on Eurotunnel (foundation shareholder paying £1-25 each way) I splash out on the luxury of the autoroute from Calais to Strasbourg. An almost always empty road with cruise control I even consider letting the missus drive a few kms. It is always spoilt by the image I have of Russel whispering over my shoulder "Cheaper **** and diesel, the other way". The traffic is always heavy around Brussels though and the Belgians were the last western European country to introduce a driving test !!! 
Philip


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brussels*

Imagine hearing this in a voice like "te gods from a Roman Empire type film"... *And thou shalt not travel on the autoroutes!!!!! *

If you run Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg etc, you are south of Brussels and I have never had a traffic problem there.

Running Calais - Ostend - Brussels - Arlon etc you do travel on te Brussels ring road and it did delay me by about one hour in December, but then again, the whole trip seemed like one long delay anyway due to snow and other delays.


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,

I can understand your thought process. 

We are tag axle and only once last year were we in debate about payment - on the millau bridge. However we did go last year with the prospect of using the national roads but found the pace of travel (when only on 2-3 weeks holiday) and the drop in mpg, as a result of all the towns and roudabouts, and extra miles travelled as the n road did not mirror the autoroute we quickly gave up having weight up the cost benefit!

I think if cost is definitely a factor and you have the time to take it easy then I definitely would do a lot more n roads. Sadly that's a few years off!

We'll follow the same logic this year - be prepared for 4 but if we get charged 2 then it will be a bonus.

Regards, JCH07


----------



## jch07 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Just some quick reflections on this topic following our visit to France over last couple of weeks using autoroutes to the south of france 99% of time.

Firstly we only ever got charged classe 2. My logic of this is as follows:

1. As you take a ticket you take it from the high section of the automatic booth, but this is not from the lorry booth.
2. On the tickets themselves about the third set of digits in shows 02 - the system has no way of knowing at this point that you are more than classe 2.
3. My suggestion of the skills/knowledge required by the cashiers is that they are not required to know the actual weights and sizes of actual motorhomes.
4. The ticket is inserted by them automatically into a machine and classe two is presented as payment.

We have only ever nearly paid classe 3 and this was at the Milau bridge but I argued it and got through as classe 2.

So I still feel that if you are in a hurry (ie not long-termers) and carefully analyse your mileage and mpg of a roads versus autoroute the autoroute will pay off for those of us in a bit more of a hurry.

Just some thoughts of course!

JCH07


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

2 things.

If you go through an unmanned peage booth and pay with a credit card (it's so quick and god knows why they don't take them on the Severn bridge) the machine generally thinks you are Class 4 and the unaware may pay the exorbitant price (I did once). 

What you do is press the help button, wait for the attendant and say "Bonjour..Je suis un camping car et je suis Classe deux (2)"....he then says "Ah oui" (obviously looking at cctv) and reduces it by about 50% to Class 2, you then insert your credit card and off you go. Presumably he has no way of looking at your axles or weight so this may help others to get through on class 2 iykwim!

Calais to Bordeaux via Rouen is about 100 Euros on Class 2 but the A28 is deserted and frankly it's the best 100 Euros you can spend as the journey on N roads is a nightmare and takes forever. It all depends on whether you have limited time away and how much you value that time.

It used to be the case that travelling midweek on the Autoroutes was cheaper...don't know whether that still applies.


----------

